# Experience with Trico MD-7



## catoctin (Oct 24, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience with Trico MD-7 cutting lubricant?  It's a pure synthetic that is made for Trico's misters.  The cool thing is no water is used.  I bought a KoolMist unit several months ago while waiting for my mill to arrive.  Some folks have had rust issues with KoolMist's coolant and others have not.

I plan to use this stuff mostly for face milling aluminum.  Most folks seem to use WD-40 on aluminum but it seems it gets pretty smoky when face milling.  Glacern even shows this in one of their videos.  I noted RayC even switched to KoolMist because he was concerned about breathing in WD40.

MD-7 is pretty expensive but they claim a little goes a long way.  It's supposed to be nontoxic.  MD-7 was designed to be used in Trico's MD-1200 micro drop unit.  It again is very expensive.  I have found at least one guy on another forum claim he was using it in a KoolMist unit.

All inputs are appreciated. 

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## coolidge (Oct 30, 2014)

BUMP I'm also interested in info on this coolant and/or the MD-1200.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been using Koolmist 77 coolant for the past 10 years.  I haven't had any issues with rust and I live down here on the gulf coast, too.  One thing I don't do is let the coolant lay on the bare surfaces of the mill table and or vise.  I keep it wiped down and spray with Starrett M-1 or LPS-1 afterwards. 

The one cutting oil that will give you havic on your bare metal surfaces is CoolTool. If left on your mill vise and parallels, it will leave a awful stain that doesn't go away!


----------



## coolidge (Oct 1, 2015)

Joe did you ever try the Trico?


----------

